# Տեղեկատվական Տեխնոլոգիաներ (ՏՏ) > Հեռահաղորդակցություն > Համակարգչային ցանցեր >  ping

## saribek

Reply from 77.88.21.11: bytes=32 time=119ms TTL=51
Reply from 77.88.21.11: bytes=32 time=125ms TTL=51
Reply from 77.88.21.11: bytes=32 time=122ms TTL=51
Reply from 77.88.21.11: bytes=32 time=123ms TTL=51

կարող եք ասել ինչ է նշանակեւմ bytes=32, time=119ms, TTL=51

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Reply from 77.88.21.11: bytes=32 time=119ms TTL=51
> Reply from 77.88.21.11: bytes=32 time=125ms TTL=51
> Reply from 77.88.21.11: bytes=32 time=122ms TTL=51
> Reply from 77.88.21.11: bytes=32 time=123ms TTL=51
> 
> կարող եք ասել ինչ է նշանակեւմ bytes=32, time=119ms, TTL=51


Եթե -l արգումնետը գրած չի ping հրամանի հետ, ինքը ավտոմատ կերպով 32 բայթանոց փաթեթ ա ուղարկում տվյալ հասցեին: Եթե ուզում ես ավելի մեծ փաթեթ ուղարկել պետք ա գրվի սենց՝
 > ping -l 128 77.88.21.11
Էս դեպքում 128 բայթանոց փաթեթ կուղարկվի:

----------


## saribek

> Եթե -l արգումնետը գրած չի ping հրամանի հետ, ինքը ավտոմատ կերպով 32 բայթանոց փաթեթ ա ուղարկում տվյալ հասցեին: Եթե ուզում ես ավելի մեծ փաթեթ ուղարկել պետք ա գրվի սենց՝
>  > ping -l 128 77.88.21.11
> Էս դեպքում 128 բայթանոց փաթեթ կուղարկվի:


իսկ time=119ms, TTL=51 սրանք ինչ են նշանակում

----------


## քաղաքացի

> իսկ time=119ms, TTL=51 սրանք ինչ են նշանակում


time-ը թե ինչքան ժամանակում ինֆորմացիայի փաթեթը գնաց ու հետ եկավ (տվյալ դեպքում 119 միլիվայրկյան)
TTL-ը (Time To Live) ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ ինչ ա նշանակում պատասխանների մեջ: Ինձ էլ հետաքրքրեց:

----------


## Morg

> time-ը թե ինչքան ժամանակում ինֆորմացիայի փաթեթը գնաց ու հետ եկավ (տվյալ դեպքում 119 միլիվայրկյան)
> TTL-ը (Time To Live) ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ ինչ ա նշանակում պատասխանների մեջ: Ինձ էլ հետաքրքրեց:


TTL-ն տվյալ փաթեթի կյանքի տևողությունն է: Այսինքն նույն փաթեթը չի կարող անվերջ ցանցում "շրջագայել" : Նվազագույն արժեքը 1-ն է, առավելագույնը`255

----------

